# Another Postage shocker!!



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Can't believe these people.

left the seller less than 24 hrs ago










This is what I got


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Can't believe these people.


Er.....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Sorry having meltdown 1 Mo. Missing is two tampers, parts box with stuff in, and to top it off no Hopper that's gone as well. Insured for 1k and used a pallet service don't bother


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

was it a used purchase?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes second hand, couldn't really afford new set up so got this.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Heck! Was it from a forum member?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fleabay? Get money back and tell them to arrange to have it couriered back (easy I guess if PayPal or credit card)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was out of ebay, And I had sorted delivery out my self ,but I'm still covered, will go through my insurance I had with them.No^


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Should have refused to accept it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Should have refused to accept it.


 I'm thinking that now, it's a little late now.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's very disappointing. It looks as though, although it was probably well packed, it wasn't really secured to the pallet with plenty of strong tape. Frustrating for you having to sort it all out.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

None of us here are in full possession of the details.... But I would say that the shipper was pretty negligent. Don't care there was a pallet involved. Fragile tape begs 'drop me'. The grinder should have been double boxed and packed with polystyrene 'chips' due to its mass.

...And I am almost scared to ask....was the grinder alone or with the machine too? hope its internals are ok if it was bound with the plastic 'scarf' to the grinder.

I know this is no justification for the handling by the couriers, but there have been plenty of warnings about such things here...your experience is graphic. and I hope you can resolve the situation through the carrier/seller. Good luck!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will be lucky to get an insurance claim based on the way it was packed! That is just a terrible job of packing, insurance will want a complete set of photos


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just going to take it on the chin, nothing I can do right now, and at 44 pound for a hopper just unhappy, but yes why it wasn't boxed I agree, lesson learned. I think its come off the pallet. Move on and get some coffee pointers from you good people.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you bought a hoper


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nope I'm waiting upon my emails.Just going to stick with my V60 until it's sorted out.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Jony said:


> Just going to take it on the chin, nothing I can do right now, and at 44 pound for a hopper just unhappy, but yes why it wasn't boxed I agree, lesson learned. I think its come off the pallet. Move on and get some coffee pointers from you good people.


feel for you, but dont just take it on your chin...If insurer says inadequately packed as CC intimates they will, the loss should be be bourne by the packer? at least in my mind. Though I really believe the courier should take it on the chin. Their duty of care these days seems to be, get it from A to B and it can be any shape we deem ok when it gets to B. If they said that in their sales material, they would stop trading.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

at the end of the day, it has been dropped. No amount of packaging can protect against that. Pursue your claim on the basis of negligence


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking at the pic, the grinder has a boot-print on it - as in it's been kicked?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

I looked at this set up myself on ebay - what a shame!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jony said:


> Nope I'm waiting upon my emails.Just going to stick with my V60 until it's sorted out.


If you need a hopper I have a standard one


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Looking at the pic, the grinder has a boot-print on it - as in it's been kicked?


I saw that too. Surely not.....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They have had a game of football with it!! it looks like a wheel mark more than a boot


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Jony said:


> They have had a game of football with it!! it looks like a wheel mark more than a boot


Yes I thought it was a wheel mark - maybe a forklift backed into it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> If you need a hopper I have a standard one


That's great yes please, what money do you want for it?

And another thing what do you think was a good price for this Machine and Grinder I bought.

Thanks Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is sickening. I've pretty much given up using couriers for anything I care about. Heavy fragile stuff especially.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well update is they have refused my claim due to be not packed properly I'm now going to paypal claim, if not he can have the lot back wish now I had not signed for it!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jony said:


> Well update is they have refused my claim due to be not packed properly I'm now going to paypal claim, if not he can have the lot back wish now I had not signed for it!!


They have a point. Looks like the seller needs to sort this one


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a similar issue with those idiots & decided to hand write an old fashioned letter to the manager as they appear purely online. Soon got it resolved.

Never again will I use them, absolutely shocking customer service


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Cripes. Gutted for you. Hope things pan out well.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> Well update is they have refused my claim due to be not packed properly I'm now going to paypal claim, if not he can have the lot back wish now I had not signed for it!!


Such a pity they didn't refuse to collect it on those grounds.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So update paypal now said the photos are not enough evidence!! and want a invoice for a third party to confirm the damage and is it fixable,of my said case, not happy just so annoyed. In a few days it's being sold as I am very annoyed, already out of pocket 200gbp.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> So update paypal now said the photos are not enough evidence!! and want a invoice for a third party to confirm the damage and is it fixable,of my said case, not happy just so annoyed. In a few days it's being sold as I am very annoyed, already out of pocket 200gbp.


Getting an invoice is easy enough. Just ask the guy you bought it from to email you a receipt for the amount you paid......you just have to play them at their own game


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's been like over a week since anything from pp, then this morning give me a 4 day deadline for the paper work to be faxed to them. Really had enough now,haha


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I didn't get that. Paypal wants an invoice and comments from a damage expertise or invoice for the grinder. If Its the invoice for the grinder it has been paid through paypal already, no?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No an invoice of the said damage to see if it is fixable, which is only cosmetic damage, plus I over 100gbp in missing parts which now I have replaced at my own cost. I have had enough and my coffee adventure machine wise is over. It's going up in the valuations thread and being sold!! I'm not impressed with PP


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> No an invoice of the said damage to see if it is fixable, which is only cosmetic damage, plus I over 100gbp in missing parts which now I have replaced at my own cost. I have had enough and my coffee adventure machine wise is over. It's going up in the valuations thread and being sold!! I'm not impressed with PP


So you have the invoice for replacing the missing bits to send pp at least. Can't see why you can't get that expence back.

For the cosmetic damage you're looking at someone to quote you a price for new case etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i would say it is not repairable. tell them to collect it and cover you to your limit. you should not have to fix it yourself


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> i would say it is not repairable. tell them to collect it and cover you to your limit. you should not have to fix it yourself


Bullet points are


Details clearly describing the issue at hand

Letterhead containing contact information for the source of the documents so we can contact them if required


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If this was done outside of ebay, did you pay as a gift ?

Did you advise the seller how to pack the gear (stupid to need to but looking at the gash job they made of it, maybe needed) ? Did they advise of how it would be packed ?

If this was my problem, I would be speaking to the seller and getting them to take the kit back for a full refund

Not sure how much paypal will help, depending on how payment was made. One look at the packaging and I'm sure that they will agree that its the packing that's at fault. Not sure whose issue they will see this as.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Outside ebay no gift!!! I don't do gift it should be banned,haha. I never uploaded the the reply form Parcel Monkey maybe now I should of done, seller as never responded to paypals emails not once. I asked for it to be put on a pallet as that is what I paid for via the company.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets hope that paypal will wrench the money from the sellers wallet


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

PP says I need to deal with said request for the 18th Monday or the case will be closed.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

And can you get that documentation for PP sorted? I have no knowledge about time limits etc, but these sound a bit unreasonable to me. Can you speak with your local citizens advice bureau, or some consumer rights body? E.g. Which? provide a legal advice service for about £50 per year. You may even have access to legal advice through insurance policies you might have got car/home insurance.

I think one thing that has not been taken up here was the mention of Negligence, raised by @dfk41. The courier did the inevitable by declining your claim in the hope you would then go away and "take it on the chin". The photos with the tyre print on the grinder go far beyond an accidental drop to me. If it was dropped how did someone then drive into/over it? The pallet should have been isolated after an accidental drop I would have assumed? I think a sterner letter to the courier is in order, disputing their decision and putting to them their processes and practices lack the duty of care a consumer might expect of them having placed items in their care.

Don't know if there might be a better legally minded person here than I. I am not qualified, but have experienced the need to stand up and face off against unfair decisions & attitudes and have won, albeit in a different area (don't imagine it is without stress though).

I would say try and get the Paypal demands satisfied first if you can. Then, if you get no further, focus on the courier.

Overall though see if you can get some sort of consumer advice as I mentioned above.

Good luck.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Any updates on this @Jony


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

This is why I will never send high value stuff by courier, and only offer collection.

Did the seller offer shipping? Only asking as you arranged it, and not them.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I paid shipping at 100 pound for a pallet service. this is why I am so annoyed.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@Inspector no I have to take it to a shop, then confirm the damage then send a letter with the company logo on it, I have give up. They extended it til tomorrow, more then likely be seling it and sticking with my V60 until March.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

All done here is the reply!!

We've completed our review and unfortunately are not able to decide this case in your favor.

We never received a reply in response to our enquiries. Because we did not hear from you before the deadline provided, your case has been closed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jony said:


> Outside ebay no gift!!! I don't do gift it should be banned,haha. I never uploaded the the reply form Parcel Monkey maybe now I should of done, seller as never responded to paypals emails not once. I asked for it to be put on a pallet as that is what I paid for via the company.


So if you purchased through e-bay, surely you can just claim through e-bay themselves, they would surely support your case. Or did you make an offer outside ebay and have the seller close the listing early?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> So if you purchased through e-bay, surely you can just claim through e-bay themselves, they would surely support your case. Or did you make an offer outside ebay and have the seller close the listing early?


Not through ebay I used paypal. The listing had ended. like I said I had to get a Third party to confirm damage, but I had to replaced all them missing items myself. It's done now, move on and will get my next step in the works. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think with coffee stuff that it's often better to buy from the forum.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/blap24-blaps-ebay-bargain-humour


----------

